# NEW here Hello



## Fishgovno

Hi I'm new to the forum.Hello!
I keep fresh water planted tanks and a reef tank.


----------



## Thistle

Welcome aboard!


----------



## holocron

welcome fishgovno... i'd love to see some picts of those tanks!


----------



## Ciddian

Yes me too!!! Welcome to the Gtaa :3


----------



## Fishgovno

holocron said:


> welcome fishgovno... i'd love to see some picts of those tanks!


I'll try!


----------



## holocron

wow, that is one KILLER planted tank. I don't think I have seen one that large. Amazing job. Makes my 50 look like a glass of water. It's big enough to have a real stream feeling to it.

awesome.


----------



## Ciddian

Holy Crap!!!! Just so amazing!!!


----------



## Fishgovno

Thank you!
IT's a 360G tank and the reef tank is a 90G.


----------



## wtac

Very nice Fishgovno .


----------



## Pablo

Man that planted tank is TIIIINY

Gives a new meaning to "nano"

what is that, just short of three meters? Only? Pretty tiny stuff... You sure those fish have room??


----------



## Fishgovno

Not sure if the fish have enough room,I am going to add some discus and see what happens,the last 5 I added have manged to hide from me (most of the time) 
I am getting pressure to change the planted tank to a SW reef tank but I think maybe I will wait on that and just build a new tank about the same size for a SW reef tank when I can afford it.I did some math on the converting costs or setting up a new tank for SW (Same size) and I came up with....
I think I will buy a new vehicle first.


----------



## Fishgovno

Here are a few new pics:

new T-5 HO lights (2 - 8 x 54 W fixtures)









Oh well I thought I had more on file next time.


----------



## wtac

Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Ciddian

holy tanning bed... XD

Thats awesome.. lol


----------



## Fishgovno

Hay that's how I get the girls to come over in the bikini's  
Just kidding but that's not a bad idea


----------



## Pablo

Hey man.

What kind of fish do you keep in your surface-of-the-planet-mercury biotope there?


----------



## Fishgovno

Pablo said:


> Hey man.
> 
> What kind of fish do you keep in your surface-of-the-planet-mercury biotope there?


LMAO @ Pablo

It's a comunity tank lots of different tetras,blue rams,discus,rainbows,40-ish bristle nose,farowellas,otos,corys
Who am I kidding I can't remember any more 
Maybe you are on to something I think the fish need space suits 

I wanted to make it as real as possible then I could not stop adding plants or fish,things got out of hand a little.I am planning a re vamp of the plants due to poor planning on my part.I guess you can say I am being picky.
Thanks for the questions I enjoy the questions and comments.
Thank you.


----------



## Allan

Hi Tim, sorry I missed your hello here. It is (rootbear) glad to see you here.
Al


----------



## Fishgovno

Allan said:


> Hi Tim, sorry I missed your hello here. It is (rootbear) glad to see you here.
> Al


You're following me  
Just kidding Hello!


----------



## nightowl1350

Awesome looking tanks  
Don't keep salt, but that is a great looking tank and love the colours of the fish.
Your FW tank is a dream.....has all my fav. fish in it to. Think you forgot the angels and some of the tetras  in your list.


----------



## Fishgovno

OOppss.
I did forget the angels.


----------



## kweenshaker

beautiful tanks!! I'm still trying to master a planted tank.....would like to try salt too, but I think the government would prefer that I pay off my student debt first lol


----------



## Fishgovno

kweenshaker said:


> beautiful tanks!! I'm still trying to master a planted tank.....would like to try salt too, but I think the government would prefer that I pay off my student debt first lol


Thank you!
I am not happy with the aquascape and am very slow at re aquascaping them (just picky).
Government  run


----------



## Fishgovno

New pic's of the mess I made of my tank now.

Before:




























After:




























Oh well maybe now I will be happy with the growth  
I can see myself replanting it again in the next near future.


----------



## gblackma

Welcome, great tank, fish and photos.


----------



## Fishgovno

Thank you!


----------



## nightowl1350

You will have to see wht it looks like when it all grows in. For me any planted tank looks awesome as I DO NOT have the touch with aqua plants.....I just can't take the time and get the lights so mine all die off. 

Ps I think you forgot the albino BN in the tank list to  LOL


----------



## Bellboy263

Wonderful tank those plants and fishes owe half your rent


----------



## Fishgovno

Bellboy263 said:


> Wonderful tank those plants and fishes owe half your rent


 
Good thing I don't rent,but yes you are right I think it's time they get a job and earn there keep


----------



## Ciddian

gosh i love it.... Those clowns are huge! ^_^


----------



## Bellboy263

Now, I know Why?" they say beauti is in the eyes of the beholder"
Great job


----------



## Fishgovno

Thank you again!
I went away on holidays and my tank is way overgrown again,I through out 1-5 Gallon pail of plants already....oh well.


----------



## Bellboy263

*Plants for fish tank*

Hey U
If you r getting rid of plants I would love to have some-
Thats, if you don't mind


----------



## philoserenus

*my soul just got stolen!*

holy smokes!!!! thatz like my dream planted tank; its sooo breathtaking!! i envy you... must be a lot of work to maintain it eh? i'm just speechless... how do u manage to make sure everyone is well fed? sry, dun mind me, it's just it always seem to allude my mind


----------



## Fishgovno

Bellboy263 said:


> Hey U
> If you r getting rid of plants I would love to have some-
> Thats, if you don't mind


Hey U back  
If you are in winterpig or coming here PM me I will gladly trade,sell and or give you some plants.


----------



## Fishgovno

philoserenus said:


> holy smokes!!!! thatz like my dream planted tank; its sooo breathtaking!! i envy you... must be a lot of work to maintain it eh? i'm just speechless... how do u manage to make sure everyone is well fed? sry, dun mind me, it's just it always seem to allude my mind


Don't know it just kind of happens  
I just added a few more discus to this tank for fun to see how they adjust to all the other fish and plants and they have been doing good with lower water temp and the mixture of fish so maybe I will add a few more,I was told not possible in my tank ha.


----------



## Bellboy263

*Plants*

 Hi there
I would love to come, if I know where is Winterpig is? I hope it is not way out of Toronto
Thanks 4 d reply


----------



## Fishgovno

Bellboy263 said:


> Hi there
> I would love to come, if I know where is Winterpig is? I hope it is not way out of Toronto
> Thanks 4 d reply


Not far at all if you own a learjet.

It's actualy Winnipeg,Manitoba I just like to call it Winterpig due to the cold and crime the city has.


----------



## Bellboy263

*Plants*

Hello There
Now that I know where u r . It should not take me 2 long 2 get there just 4 some plants, shall leave this weekend and I should b there before Christmas by TTC Ah Ah Ah! considering the fact, that I have NEVER been out of Ontario for the last 18 years in Canada
Thanks for the offer


----------

